# versatrans not callling me back - anyone have an extension to call?



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

We spend ten of thousands of dollars in screen print transfers a year. Looking to change vendors potentially. I have left 3 messages with Versatrans. No one has bothered to call me back.

Other than Stacey and the general mailbox (tried both) is there someone else that actually works there? Would you have an extension for them?

It does not give a warm fuzzy feeling that they handle customer service issues and ship orders if they will not return a sales call...

Thanks.
Brent


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Stacey is great. I always call, leave a message with sales, then email her (sales email) and say I left a message. She always gets back the same day. They are great to work with and ordering is very easy. Maybe she is sick today, but you will get a call back if you left a message. Following up with an email doesn't hurt.


----------



## WiggleButtz (Jan 5, 2015)

Try F and M Expressions I have had absolutely the BEST experiences with them F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers. Stahls and Verstrans have let me down but not these guys!!!


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

I have called three times over the last 5 business days. I guess I will move on. I never had so much trouble spending $30,000 in my life.
Thanks.
Brent


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Try Howard's Sportswear Graphics for great transfers and good customer service. The owners have been in the transfer business for 33 plus years. Toll Free: 1-866-695-8195. Call Marcus. They will get the job done for you quickly, accurately and you will find their prices competitive.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Unless something has changed their full color graphics require a white background....but they are actually next on the list to call. Thanks.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

eagleact said:


> We spend ten of thousands of dollars in screen print transfers a year. Looking to change vendors potentially. I have left 3 messages with Versatrans. No one has bothered to call me back.
> 
> Other than Stacey and the general mailbox (tried both) is there someone else that actually works there? Would you have an extension for them?
> 
> ...


They have a good team and I think you'll be satisfied with them once you get through to them. Try Jon starting with Jon in customer service. I know when ever anyone from my shop needs to call them with questions they have much better luck going through customer service than sales.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you. I may try again.


----------



## Versatrans (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Brent,
I am very sorry you did not receive a return call. I would really like to talk to you! Please call me to discuss what we can do for you. My number is 734-414-7604 ext. 1. My name is Stacey, and I will look forward to your call.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Brent,
So how did you turn out with versatrans? I can say that there are time that I too wonder if they got caller ID and I'm on the black list. 
I too have had calls, e-mails, ... not returned in the past, more so every year and at the most pressing moments.


----------



## Versatrans (Aug 14, 2007)

We make every effort to return each and every e mail and voice mail. You can e mail me, Stacey at [email protected] or call me at 734-414-7604 ext. 1


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

I tuned the page on versatrans. We are using our existing vendor who seems to have fixed their quality issues and added Howard as well since they have a ton of stock colors.

Glad to see Stacey answering this post...we spend tens of thousands a year on transfers so you never know...


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Well Keli did call me back today, sorry she did, hate to be upset with someone new who is in the middle. I recall, "don't shoot the messenger" so I tired to be nice. Wanted to speak to Stacey and she was out, darn I wish she could of been in two places today. I okayed a job with a $30 extra art fee today just because I would loose my $20 deposit and another day,well another day might be lost with their art dept. anyway. Anyone ever send them a bill? 
Versatrans no long get's 100% of my work as in the past 3-4 years, lost loyalty!


----------



## RandyVT (Feb 8, 2016)

Bryan - My name is Randy and I'm the plant manager at Versatrans. I see that you're unhappy with your current experience, and would like to know more about it. Please PM me with details so I may investigate, and a good time for me to contact you tomorrow.
Thanks!


----------

